# How can I calculate how big my Chi will get?



## britly (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi all, I was wondering if there is a way to calculate how much my puppies will weigh when full grown, My pomchi is 4 pounds at 7 months old, and my Blue Chihuahua is 4 pounds at 8 months old, and my other chi is 3 1/2 pounds at 4 months. Is there a way to tell how big they will be when full grown? And at what age are they usually full grown? Thanks alot. :?: :wave:


----------



## britly (Apr 21, 2005)

heres the bigger pic lol.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

your babies are adorable!

there's a chi weight chart, some say it's accurate some don't....


http://www.ahkennel.net/weightchart.htm

so far my chiwi has been pretty consistent with the chart. only time will tell.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what precious baby's  ...

kisses nat


----------



## britly (Apr 21, 2005)

that chart is what I was looking for, thanks for your help.


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

your babies are so cute....they look so sweet


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The colouring in your photo is so nice, looks like an artists painting


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

The photo of your dogs is amazing. Did you take that? WOW.


----------



## britly (Apr 21, 2005)

Yup I took it, they were just being well behaved that day lol. But thanks, I have a good digital camera, so I can't take all the credit lol.


----------

